# Hello from likely BC



## Aklavik (Mar 10, 2022)

Hobby machinist . Knife maker blacksmith etc


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 10, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island. 
Where is Likely BC?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 10, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  I hade to look up Likely BC


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 10, 2022)

A hour east of Williams LK BC .in the rain forrest . I have a like new metal shaper 4000 lbs sitting in Port Coquitlam. I'm desperate to find a place to store it for a couple months . Can't get it in to my homestead til may long weekend also a big 1895 flat belt drill press frame . I stripped the drill press . Have 80percent of parts home . Reaching out .


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 10, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  I hade to look up Likely BC


Lived in Calgary until I moved to likely .makerspace etc Jim cloughs shop in Brooks .


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 10, 2022)

Another Island welcome


David_R8 said:


> Where is Likely BC?


A little northeast of Bill's Puddle.


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 10, 2022)

You.nailed it like tofino only no seafood and 100 years back in time


----------



## Six O Two (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello from the Kootenays. 

Is there a story behind your username?


----------



## whydontu (Mar 10, 2022)

welcome from Richmond


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## 140mower (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet. BC.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 11, 2022)

Likely...is that the twin sister city of Oliver BC?
..sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Six O Two said:


> Hello from the Kootenays.
> 
> Is there a story behind your username?
> 
> View attachment 21848


Aklavik is the town the mad trapper is buried in . Between Inuvik and tuktoyaktuk   I worked and lived in tuk .Inuvik deline etc fixing heavy equipment .generators etc etc .it's a seldom used name . Unlike Dave . Try and get Dave or any other common user  name in 2022. U have to add twenty numbers and 6 underscores . And even then it's iffy .aklavik works first time everytime


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Likely...is that the twin sister city of Oliver BC?
> ..sorry, couldn't resist


If Oliver only has 4 last names lol the sign on the likely bridge says entering time warp your about to go back in time 60 yrs


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island.
> Where is Likely BC?


1 hr east of Williams LK BC in the cariboo. And 60 years back in time


----------



## Rauce (Mar 12, 2022)

Aklavik said:


> Aklavik is the town the mad trapper is buried in . Between Inuvik and tuktoyaktuk   I worked and lived in tuk .Inuvik deline etc fixing heavy equipment .generators etc etc .it's a seldom used name . Unlike Dave . Try and get Dave or any other common user  name in 2022. U have to add twenty numbers and 6 underscores . And even then it's iffy .aklavik works first time everytime


I’d like to get up there some day, my dad was born in aklavik. My grandfather lived up there for about 20 years


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 12, 2022)

That's super cool .there is a year round round road from Inuvik to tuk  now but only a winter road to aklavik ..shoot me a email il send u some pics this evening of the ice road .very hearty pioneer types there back in the day .Firth girls McPherson's etc . Jonas in aklavik is a character never had a job .lived his entire life hunting and selling grizzlies polar bears sheep and goats to taxidermists in Ontario .I actualy met him in Whitehorse . Then worked with his cousins at the itkil gas plant by the aklavik turnoff


----------



## Rauce (Mar 12, 2022)

Yeah they were up there a long time ago, my grandfather was a missionary and WWI vet who went to the North in the 20’s. Died before I was born but he seems to have been a tough guy. My aunt sent me a summary of some of his journals recently, in the winter of ‘46 after moving to northern Quebec he took his dog team from Inukjuak north to Saluitt and then south all the way to Moosenee… 2300 miles.


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 12, 2022)

Hard times make hard men . It was a different era .it ended in the 60s when the RCMP shot all the sled dogs. Been a down hill slide ever since


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 31, 2022)

Tks Marc


----------

